# fishing gear



## meredith26 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm a 19 year old woman from South Dakota. I've been fishing before but that was years ago and needless to say, I'm nowhere near the angler that my brothers and boyfriend are. I really want to surprise my boyfriend with some new fishing gear but I have no idea what that would include. He does a lot of walleye fishing and his "dream" would be to catch musky. I was wondering if anyone has any information on the type of things I should get him, whether it's poles, bait, ect ect. Any tips would help, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

cant go wrong with cranks or a high end rod.


----------



## meredith26 (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

mask, fins, snorkel, wetsuit, weights, and a mares cyrano speargun.. ,
that'd be a surprise.


----------

